# Aide Raccourcis (iOS) et bluetooth



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Je cherche, via automatisation,  à lancer une action lorsque je me connecte à un périphérique bluetooth, ca pas de soucis j'y arrive facilement.
Par contre, je veux que la déconnection de ce même périphérique bluetooth lance l'arrêt de cette action et là...je sèche, pourriez vous m'aider ? 
(Je suis sous iPhone 15.3.1)
Merci


----------

